# Why so stiff shifting gear ratios on my CK30HST?



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

2014 CK30HST, 80 hrs on the clock. When I want to shift from low to med or high the selector lever is difficult to move. If I push in the clutch it isn't any better. Without pushing in the clutch, tractor stopped, it hangs up quite often too. If I try to force the lever it bends or flexes. Finally it will move into gear (HST) What am I doing wrong? or do I need to lube something somewhere? Thanks, Dutchy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't really know Dutchy.... I have a little problem with mine now and again, but it's more of an issue with the engine speed I think. Have you tried shifting it at different rpm's with and without the clutch etc. Also, how does the lever move when the tractor is not running?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

When my HST stiff I try couple things... Low RPM's,Clutch in little rocking or slight roll than stop try to engage,FEL pressure down. Rod or cable from lever to transmission? Maybe spray lube might help.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Yep, that's what I did. A lower RPM and a little spray lube. 
Works good now. 
Thanks, Dutchy


----------

